# 2004 ford super duty won't start



## ponch37300 (Nov 27, 2007)

There is a ton of things this could be. Is this a cold related issue? If it is plug the truck in. You have two fuel filters, one on the passenger side frame rail and one on top of the engine, are they clogged or fuel gelled? Check your oil, if it is low it will not start. You can find your glow plug relay and use a big screw driver to jump the two big bolts on top to see if the relay is bad. You can ohm out your glow plugs to see if they are working with a multimeter. Here is a website that is awesome for ford trucks- www.ford-trucks.com The guys there can help you figure anything out and save a ton of money. I have a 03


----------



## jdspradlin (Jan 31, 2009)

Hey ponch just wanted to say thanks for the advice. Im a contractor so maybe I'll be able to return the favor. thanks again Jonathan


----------



## ponch37300 (Nov 27, 2007)

No problem. Did you get the truck running?


----------

